# F-16 midair collision



## sunny91 (Apr 29, 2005)

midair collision .

bye,

sunny91


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

wow i totally don't get most of that...........


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2005)

There is a camera in the HUD that records what is going on that is linked with the Flight Voice Recorders. So it sounded like the pilot got out, but the recorder kept going.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

yes i know that it's just that i didn't see annother plane or any reason he had to bale out or nothing..........


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2005)

Looks like he got hit from underneath, or behind. Didn't look like a big bump though.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 1, 2005)

I thought we weren't going to post crash videos on this site....?

There are plenty of such vids around the web if you care to search - I personally am reluctant to post owt which is 'sensationalist' involving possible fatal crashes. Next thing you know we will be having the infamous B52 nosedive, but let's hope not.

I was in two minds whether to post the Harrier vid since it has the Kestrel losing it at the end... but I made sure that was a walkaway incident first.

Returning to the F16 vid... there are numerous vids on the web showing a member of the Thunderbirds pancaking thanks to a faulty gauge or setting on the altimeter... great video but let's not go there...


----------

